# Accucraft S12 or AML USRA 0-6-0



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

help needed with decision on which to get!!

I have the opportunity of obtaining an Accucraft S12 for £1600 or an AML USRA for £1300. The existing stock that I have is all USA Trains 1/29 but i do have an Aster Mikado 1/32 (great loco) so perhaps may gradually move towards the more accurate scale. 

My initial leaning is to get the S12 but i was surprised to discover that the gas tank is in the cab and was wondering if the run time on this would be rather limiting. I see that the AML has a gas tank in the tender so assume that this loco will operate for longer. The S12 comes with a tender pump and the AML can have a tender pump as an optional extra. My 8 year old son will be Engineer (though not allowed to fuel any engine with gas), he controls the Aster undersupervison and is very good at it.

So before i finally decide I though I should canvas the opinion of you all - need to decide by tomorrow evening (wednesday)

thanks

PHIL


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Such a decision we all would like to face...you could modify the 1:29 0-6-0 into a 1:32 engine. Both are excellent performers relative to base line performance (AML is a new release). The higher cost for 1:32 0-6-0 is due to the "full metal jacket" regards running gear setup. If the bottom line is an engine for your son, scale probably is not going to matter allowing for a good rake of those 1:29 cars to be engaged!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil, I have no experience with either loco. I do consider rolling stock when I begin the thought process of which loco is next on my list. I'm not what one would call a rivet counter, per se, but I do like my stuff to kind of go together and look right to me. I guess for me it would depend on how much 1/29 stuff I already had. I have two Accucraft D&RGW locos to pull my AMS rolling stock. I have two shays to pull my disconnects, and I just added a CLIMAX to go with them. I have a Frank S to pull some LGB cars, so It seemed only proper to add a Regner 0-6-0 to go with it. I kind of like having a backup loco for any particular type of rolling stock. 

As far as the run time is concerned, if you really have decided on a particular loco, there are many ways to extend run time. I connected a propane (yes, propane) tank in a trailing car to run my C-16. My estimate for max runtime is 4 hours on half a tank of fuel. At that rate my concern becomes keeping the steam oil lubricator topped up.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil, I have seen both of these operate and they are both nice engines. So, it's a matter of scale really. If you want to match the 1/29 stuff then the AML engine is the way to go. It is designed to match the 1/29 equipment and has simplified valve gear, piston valves and larger flanges that match the not to scale 1/29 stuff. If you want to get back to actual scale then the 1/32 S12 is the way to go. It is more expensive because it has working valve gear and slide valves. It would be hard to radio control because of the limited cab space. Your son can run either of these so that really isn't part of the equation. Both these engines are quite tame and easy to run at scale speeds.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil,

First off, I must preface that everything I say is biased. I am devoted 1:32 and I won't change that.

I own an S-12. It is my first live steam locomotive, not counting the Hornby Live Steam Mallard. So the propper statement is the S-12 is my first 1:32 LS loco. I'm not an NG guy. I wish I were, the possibilities are endless.

The S-12 has awesome potential. I took out the tender water pump after reading an article on making the S-12 remote control. However, after running her for the first time under full power, I love wheeling around behind her, making the manual adjustments.

[ I just sepnt spent fifteen minutes looking for a picture I found a couples weeks ago of me chasing my loco around the track at DH '09, can't find it]

My perceptions of the AML 0-6-0. She seems like an oversized boiler, looking at her, my first impression is it should have benn an 0-6-2. Having been beaten by her at DH in the drawbar pull, she is strong.

My roots go back to the old 1:32 scale slotcar days. As soon as I find a "true" 1:32 flatcar, I have two vintage GT-40s to adorn it.

Also, the true valve gear is a lot of fun, and looks impresive chuffing up hill uphiill under load.

There is a lot of room for modifactions on the S-12. As I was trying to say earlier, I'm now looking at the possibility of relocating the tank to the tender, thus freeing up room in the cab more a more precise manual control.

I will close with this. If you get a chance to see each loco side by side, take your time. I can't tell you how many comments I got on my S-12 from people who had seen it for the first time. Thay all stated, the ACC web photos didn't do it jusice.

Final disclaimer, I'm biased to 1:32

Let us know what you decide. Either way, I'm confident you won't be disapointed.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Johnsop on 02/03/2009 2:52 PM
help needed with decision on which to get!!

I have the opportunity of obtaining an Accucraft S12 for £1600 or an AML USRA for £1300. The existing stock that I have is all USA Trains 1/29 but i do have an Aster Mikado 1/32 (great loco) so perhaps may gradually move towards the more accurate scale. 

My initial leaning is to get the S12 but i was surprised to discover that the gas tank is in the cab and was wondering if the run time on this would be rather limiting. I see that the AML has a gas tank in the tender so assume that this loco will operate for longer. The S12 comes with a tender pump and the AML can have a tender pump as an optional extra. My 8 year old son will be Engineer (though not allowed to fuel any engine with gas), he controls the Aster undersupervison and is very good at it.

So before i finally decide I though I should canvas the opinion of you all - need to decide by tomorrow evening (wednesday)

thanks

PHIL 




Dear Mr Phil - I have seen the 1/32nd loco performing numerous times over at mainline131's tracks, and have always been impressed with it, not only with its haulage capacity, but from the true-scale 1/32nd appearance. I have also seen one, almost out of the box, performing like a trooper over on Richard Smith's track in Port Orford on the occasion of our most recent visit with them [Thanks, Dennis, for letting me play with your new loco!!] 

The slightly-larger model by AML [and I'm pretty certain that they are all built in the same factory] will look good with the correct scale cars, but rather odd with the 1/32nd cars you have - there really is a LOT of difference in those little numbers, bleeve me. As a switcher, and a pretty small one at that, it is MEANT to look small, and not to overpower the cars it's moving around.

My take.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
G1MRA #3641


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for your replys. 

A close call but I have decided to go for the S-12, I want to collect a few other of the fantastic live steam locomotives in 1/32 so no point getting a potential orphan in 1/29. My existing 1/29 rolling stock might dwarf the 1/32 locomotives but I can see myself getting rid of the /29 and moving exclusively to 1/32 in the medium term as the electric locomotives are not half as interesting to run as the live steam. When I first stumbled across the Charles Ro Train store in Boston, I decided to get a G scale locomotive and some stock so that we could have a railway in the garden when we returned to England - never occured to me that there was this big issue about 1/29 vis 10mm vis 1/32. If only I had known... 

PHIL


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil,

I'm pleased to see you went with the S-12. 

Depending on funds, look into the Accucraft 1:32 brass cabooses, or is it Cabeese? They are heavy, solid and include great detail. They come wired for track power, not something most live steamers have. I easily removed the wheel pickups and wired in a battery. I would recomend bypassing the interior lights and just using the marker lights. I kept the interior lights in the loop. They are hardly noticible and draw much more power than the marker lights.

The best run at Diamond Head with my S-12 was thirteen box cars and the brass caboose. That was the perfect weight to open up on the small downhill and flats, while still having to dig in and work on the up grade.

Enjoy


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations on selecting the S-12 Phil. I don't think you'll be disappointed with it as mine runs and runs and runs. She'll show a good steam plume and nice sounds and I use mine as a mate to the AC-12.
Sort of as a backup to watch one another's back against the rest of my NG loco's.








At one of the Running days here in Australia my S-12 pulled six MDC coal wagons 3/4 full of cracker dust plus the Accucraft SP caboose.
On another run it pushed five of these wagons plus an Aster Mike around a large open layout.
Enjoy Phil.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shaylover on 02/04/2009 3:54 PM
Congratulations on selecting the S-12 Phil. I don't think you'll be disappointed with it as mine runs and runs and runs. She'll show a good steam plume and nice sounds and I use mine as a mate to the AC-12.
Sort of as a backup to watch one another's back against the rest of my NG loco's.








At one of the Running days here in Australia my S-12 pulled six MDC coal wagons 3/4 full of cracker dust plus the Accucraft SP caboose.
On another run it pushed five of these wagons plus an Aster Mike around a large open layout.
Enjoy Phil.




I'm guessing "cracker dust" is not crumbs from eating a lot of crackers.







When I finish off a bag of potato chips, I call the stuff in the bottom "chip dust", but I'll bet it is very different stuff.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*An internet search turned this up for "Cracker Dust".*

 Product Name: Cracker Dust 

This is a fine grained product crushed from blue rock. The uses for cracker dust are long and varied - from pathways and driveways to paving and foundations. The properties of this product is that there is no clay and it is easily compactable. It is blue in colour.


Cracker Dust is sold by the tonne.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here in New England, it is blue stone or stone dust, depending on the size of the crumbs.


----------

